# BEST Torrents for mac?



## quiksilverkj (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone know of the best torrent application for a mac? I was using XTorrent, but just wondering if there is anything better out there.


Thanks!
KJ


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

I use Bit Torrent... I find it quite usable. Although I don't do torrents a lot...


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

I use Torrentspy.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Azerus or Transmission.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I use ehMac's search feature.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Azerues.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Transmission

I used to use BitTorrent, but couldn't handle how slow it ran under Rosetta. Transmission is a barebones app, barely affects the comp, and seems to get better speeds too.


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

Xtorrent: www.xtorrentp2p.com


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I use azerus, becauseit has encription

1 to get around rogers packet downloading what ever that slowed it down in the past

2 its just a good idea

shoe


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Transmission


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

*


HowEver said:



I use ehMac's search feature.

Click to expand...

*

:lmao: :lmao: 

Whats wrong with a monthly what is the best BT app thread?


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

yousef said:


> Xtorrent: www.xtorrentp2p.com


Agreed.... fantastic client


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

I have only ever used Azureus.


I think I have Transmission but haven't actually launched it.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

BitRocket.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

yousef said:


> Xtorrent: www.xtorrentp2p.com


i just tried xtorrent and it seems to give me better speeds than transmission did


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

I also have just tried xtorrent, very nice !


----------

